# Needing help here D:



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

First of all, I will introduce my self:
Hello everyone! I'm FanKi, a 18 years old boy from Argentina who always wanted to learn how to draw but never suceed, most of times because i frustrated and decided to give up, so i could use my time for another things as sports or videogames.
I decided to start drawing, but this time i really want to do it, i know it's going to be hard, i must be patient, and it wont be fast, but i want to. (I'm really bad at xD ) I just want to be able to draw what i'm seeing, "Just want to" >.<

So, i decided to move on and draw something.
I started drawing a close friend, but i'm having some troubles 


I attached the picture i'm trying to draw


Well, I initiated with the body, arms and hands, didnt have MUCH trouble, I could make it (Erasing a lot! But I did it xD). No shadows/shading, just a simple draw from a novice. Now is time to draw her face, I tried... but the results were awful, really disgusting, disproportionate, hard and ugly :/ . I'm not able to face it, I dont know how or where I should start, how to carry the smoothnes of her face into the draw, or to make it look nice. When I do it, it looks a bit... creepy.

It would be great if you can tell me any advice, wich pencil I should use (I'm doing everything with an HB), if there is any way to draw faces so they look more natural and realistics. Maybe a similar example that you have done before, or a kind of helpful tutorial. I would be very grateful.

Maybe I will upload tomorrow some images, about how it's going and a new attempt 

That's all, I'm sorry if i have many spelling and gramatical mistakes or something like that, English is not my native lenguage as you may see >.<

Thank you very much, and I expect to be here frecuently, I saw a lot of talent from many people, you are awesome


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

First off Franki.. welcome to the forum! We're glad to have you here.. and your English is fine.. 

I assume that the title of this post has a smiley face.. and is not directed toward me.. But I will be glad to help if I can. 

It's going to be hard to help you without some pictures of where you are.. but rest assured.. you are *not *alone in drawing "creepy" faces.. most of us have been there.. done that.. LOL!

Faces are probably the most difficult of anything there is to draw.. there are many nuances, shadows, and highlights. Also is is usually a problem for people to judge where the individual parts of the face go. For example.. almost everyone that has ever drawn has put the eyes too high at one time or another. Usually they put them too far apart as well. When we see your drawing.. we will be able to help more.

In the meantime.. Try using a grid to get your proportions and placement correct. If you don't know what that is there are probably posts here about it.. as well as a plethora of Youtubes and other sites explaining how to use the grid. Once you have the placement correct.. then you work on the shading. This is more important than which pencil to use.. although different pencils will aid in better shading. Even more important is how you use your pencil. Use light strokes over and over to gradually build up tone and value..

Hope to see some pictures so we can help you more.. 

Hasta Pronto Mi Amigo!

D


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi Fanki, welcome to the forum.
I would love to see what you have done so far, and give some of my humble advice.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you very much. Today I finished the draw, its not so great, but I like what I got, its much better than all I have done before.

I will be glad to hear any advice or critique ^^

See you soon!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Not bad at all for a first try FraKi...

I would work on getting rid of the lines in the drawing.. and work on shading techniques.. these will bring your art to life!

Good Job

D


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I think you are a lot better at drawing than you say you are. I'm going to let the drawing experts here give advice on your picture.

I just want to say welcome to the forum. We are glad you joined and hope you enjoy it here. If you need any help navigating the web site click on my name and leave a message and I will help however I can.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

For a first attempt it is very good! I am with Bushcraftonfire about trying a grid, it can help you learn placement etc. Also just do You Tube searches for artists in action tutorials. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

FranKi...

I took a few minutes to try to show you what I mean about your shading and linework.. I didn't change your original linework.. just shaded it a bit. It's not perfect.. but an idea for you to work on (from). Look at it side by side with the original and see what shading I changed.. how the line work "disappeared" etc. It's rough because I wasn't working with the picture of her in front of me.. so I took a few "liberties" .. but I hope it will give you the idea!










Blessings

D


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Using digital art to show what you mean sure does make it clear.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

My tips would be to get some drawing paper at least for the final copy. Faces are the hardest thing to draw. A lot of good artists can't get the suttalty of the expressions correct. I would learn to draw spheres first. Every feature has some spherical surface. Keep up with the work.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you all guys.

Actually, terry, this may be my best draw ever >.<

I get your idea Busch, i will consider what you say for my next draw, thank you ^^


----------

